# Systemumstellung



## Dok (5. Juli 2006)

Aufgrund von Proformenceproblemen und dem daraus heute einhergehenden Datenbankausfall mussten wir einige Änderungen an unseren Servereinstellungen vornehmen.

Es kann evtl. nötig sein das einige User ihren Cache leeren müssen, sollten sie Probleme mit unseren Seiten haben.
Alles in allem sollte der Server nun aber schneller laufen und auch mit noch mehr (gleichzeitigen) Usern fertig werden.
Wir hätten diese Umstellung gerne noch herausgezögert, haben uns aber jetzt dazu veranlasst gesehen.

Wir bitten um Verständnis für den Ausfall.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich gleich auf ein Softwareupdate hinweisen das in den nächsten sechs Wochen stattfinden wird. Dieses Update wird einige Verbesserungen und Änderungen bringen um unsere Forum noch attraktiver zu machen. Nähere Infos hierzu folgen Zeitnah.


Hier könnt ihr Diskutieren


----------



## Dok (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Systemumstellung*

Wir bedanken uns bei allen die uns auf den Ausfall hingewiesen haben. Bitte aber um Verständnis das wir diese Emails nicht einzeln beantworten können.


----------



## Dok (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Systemumstellung*

Es wird in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden immer wieder zu weiteren kurzen Ausfällen kommen!


----------



## Dok (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Systemumstellung*

auch wenns nun doch etwas länger gedauert hat, jetzt sollte alles laufen.


----------

